# Smolts in Paint Creek



## Anthonydaslayer (Jan 29, 2016)

I know paint creek doesn’t open till the 30th of April but I have a few questions. I know the Brown trout regulations are 2 fish a day and must be 14 inches long. I’ve caught lots of rainbow trout or “smolts”(baby steelhead). Since they don’t stock rainbows in paint is there any regulations on keep these Smolts ? I’ve caught some up to 12-13 inches... very curious... let me know.. thx !


----------



## detroitjim (May 9, 2016)

From page 41 of the 2018 fishing guide 
Paint CreekOakland Co.) from Gunn Rd. to Tienken Rd.:
Fishing Season: last Sat. in April – Sep. 30 for all trout; 
Possession Season: last Sat. in April – Sep.30 for all trout;
Tackle: artificial lures only; Daily Possession Limit: 2 trout;
Size Limits: minimum size limit: all trout — 14". Mileage: 5.0 miles.


----------



## fishpig (Mar 19, 2009)

detroitjim said:


> From page 41 of the 2018 fishing guide
> Paint CreekOakland Co.) from Gunn Rd. to Tienken Rd.:
> Fishing Season: last Sat. in April – Sep. 30 for all trout;
> Possession Season: last Sat. in April – Sep.30 for all trout;
> ...


That's the gear restricted area. The rest of paint creek has an 8" limit on browns, 10" for rainbows.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Let the steelies go to grow!!!


----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

nighttime said:


> Let the steelies go to grow!!!


Exactly what I was thinkin! Didn’t want to be the one to say it lol. Never met anyone wanting to harvest steelhead smolts but to each their own I guess.

Edit: I just saw Anthonydaslayer is the poster. This honestly doesn’t surprise me one bit.


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

yep don't worry that it's a legal fish, let em go for the deep water fishermen, be happy to see your dollars at work, enjoy stocker fest, and hope that if it doesn't die from shock, your released fish is part of the small percentage that will return,this would be especially good for the Huron where virtually all plants leave the state for cold deep water


----------



## Anthonydaslayer (Jan 29, 2016)

MIfishslayer91 said:


> Exactly what I was thinkin! Didn’t want to be the one to say it lol. Never met anyone wanting to harvest steelhead smolts but to each their own I guess.
> 
> Edit: I just saw Anthonydaslayer is the poster. This honestly doesn’t surprise me one bit.


Did I ever say I was gunna keep them ?


----------



## Anthonydaslayer (Jan 29, 2016)

I’ve kept 3 fish from paint creek in the 5 years I’ve been fishing it.. MIfishslayer91.. doesn’t suprise me one bit that you’d attack me like that


----------

